# Nostradamus 2017



## rcfieldz (Nov 17, 2016)

nostradamus 2017 - Google Search
You can take your pick...
I've tried searching for Nostradamus predictions in the past and have been unable to find his works. All I see is second(third,fourth..?) interpretations taken from his texts. I wish I could find his original material and make my own conclusions.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 17, 2016)

There are plenty of books with his quatrains.

The thing is, all of his predictions were written as individual 4-line poems, then shuffled and mixed up.

Good luck.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 17, 2016)

Who needs Nostradamus? We have jakestarkey


----------



## Caractacus (Jan 3, 2017)

The so-called prophecies of Nostradamus are so vague that anything can be made of them.


----------



## heil hitler (Mar 17, 2017)

Can you interpret 16th century French? Otherwise, it is rather pointless to get the originals.


----------

